# Games for Fall season



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The holiday sesaon is almost here and we know this is when the biggest games are usually released 
My list for this year ( i am now relegated by the missus) 
GOW 3 
Halo CE Anniversary
COD MW3
(For some reason shooters relax me)

Other games i wish i could get 
Forza 4 
Battlefield 3 

So what's on anyone else's list ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Already have Forza 4 Ultimate Edition preordered.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have only one game preordered: Skyrim for PC.

That'll last me a few years.


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

wanting 

gow3 

mw3


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Space Marine


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

MW3 & Skyrim for the XBox


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm waiting for Torchlight 2 here.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll probably pick up Skyrim(on the PC) as it looks pretty good. I'm also waiting for Star Wars: The Old Republic(an MMORPG) due out December 20th. I like MMORPG but I've played World of Warcraft for WAY too long. It's time for a change.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Skyrim looks more awesome than I was thinking, can't wait.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

11-11-11 is tomorrow!

Skyrim!

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception is pretty fantastic too for those with a PS3.


----------

